# DO you include bar weight?



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

I was jus wondering do you guys ever include the barbell weight in you lift? i was jus thinking this cos i went from a 5 foot barbell upto 7 foot and never thought about the weight difference , i weighted the barbell and it was around 18 kg. Jus a thought though


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah of course lol, an oly bar weighs a plate by itself so why wouldn't you count it?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeh always it's still weight. Ours weighs 20kg.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

when going for a PB mate, i add in the collars, the dust, the beads of sweat....

if i'm lifting it, i add it........


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well...seeing as you have to LIFT the bar anyway,i would say YES !


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

yer as above

heineken nice avy


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

the bar doesn't lift itself. Of course you add that weight.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG...i can add 18kg to all my PBs lol, means i finally break 100kg (110kg lol ) on bench by a mile lol, and very wussy 120kg deadlift now, well made my day


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i must be "strange" i never count the bar, when doing leg press do you account for the weight of the sled??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I always count the bar


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

you're all making me feel "offkey" FFS, if i bench 4 plates a side then i tell people i can bench 160kg


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

always count the oly bar its 20 kg FFS and wish i new what the sled was on leg press cos its a big fooker on its own.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> always count the oly bar its 20 kg FFS and wish i new what the sled was on leg press cos its a big fooker on its own.


Sure it's 50kg on the 45 degree press, but the incline factors into to so it's not as true a weight as say squats if that makes any sense


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mate you aint alone, I never counted the bar for years, was a nice surprise when I found I was 25 kg stronger than I thought.

Also whatever happened to them big ass collars we used to have on olympic bars, you know the 2.5 kg hunks of metal, all I see now is those ickle bits of bent wire, like a hand gripper without handles.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Khaos said:


> you're all making me feel "offkey" FFS, if i bench 4 plates a side then i tell people i can bench 160kg


180kg mate. lol

As someone said. Olympic Bar doesn't lift itself. :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

The bar don't lift itself as has been said. I don't think this is even a matter of discussion. It's ridiculous.

It's just as absurd as deciding only to count 20kg plates and not 10kg plates. It just makes absolutly no sense at all.

:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> The bar don't lift itself as has been said. I don't think this is even a matter of discussion. It's ridiculous.
> 
> It's just as absurd as deciding only to count 20kg plates and not 10kg plates. It just makes absolutly no sense at all.
> 
> :lol:


you're supposed to count 10kg plates too:confused1:

just kidding:whistling:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

i include the weight of my arms as well because you are also lifting them


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it's 20kg! of course you count it!

in fact, if i'm wearing a watch i'll count that too!

or a ring!


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

So would you add/count any weight if doing on a smith machine because the bar is a small weight and still needs to be pushed up?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

smith machines and leg press machines don't really matter, as in keeping a record of the weight

it's only freeweights that are used as pb's and so forth

otherwise we'd be forever measuring the weight of different smith machine carriages in different gyms when we changed etc


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ordidge2 said:


> So would you add/count any weight if doing on a smith machine because the bar is a small weight and still needs to be pushed up?





hamsternuts said:


> smith machines and leg press machines don't really matter, as in keeping a record of the weight
> 
> it's only freeweights that are used as pb's and so forth
> 
> otherwise we'd be forever measuring the weight of different smith machine carriages in different gyms when we changed etc


Some smiths do have light racks and others have heavy ones,ask a member of gym staff and they should be able to tell you what your particular one in your gym is,the one in our gym is a 25kg rack so your damn right i count it lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i think it's because i just feel the metal moving i don't worry about the weight


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes of course i count the bar why wouldn't you?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> Some smiths do have light racks and others have heavy ones,ask a member of gym staff and they should be able to tell you what your particular one in your gym is,the one in our gym is a 25kg rack so your damn right i count it lol


Some of the modern ones in posh gyms are counter balanced so and work out around 15lbs - funny thing is ive seen people warming up with just the bar on this too LOL


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ordidge2 said:


> So would you add/count any weight if doing on a smith machine because the bar is a small weight and still needs to be pushed up?


With free weights the whole discussion is pretty nonsense, and I can't understand why anyone would not even think to include it. However, the smith machine at 1 of the gyms I go to has a kind of safety thing, where the bare is sort of assisted down, but when you load it, it feels the same as a loose bar loaded with the same weight, I never can work out what the bar should weigh on one of these.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Technically I guess with non fixed dumbbells people should include the bar weight too... and also the weight of collars on barbells and DBs.

I know in my head that a bb weighs around 20kg but don't include it in my log, just the weight I add to it.

When I first started out I didn't have a clue what the bar weighed (guestimated it at 15kg) so didn't record it for that reason - since finding out have just stuck with the same method of recording things in the diary (eg Bar + 90kg).


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

It's official i'm WEIRD


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, it makes me feel better about the measly 30kg each side :lol:


----------



## maxrevs (Jun 11, 2009)

Guess I'm retarded.

I've only ever logged the weights I add, not the equipment itself.

Question is what does it really matter unless you're comparing yourself to others, in which case that opens up another can of worms. Surely as long as you use a constant method of recording weights and are progressing, does it really matter???


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah i count it, why not. Then 25kg for a squat bar if you use one, hence why my logs always records weights 145 165 185 etc


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Yeah i count it, why not. Then 25kg for a squat bar if you use one, hence why my logs always records weights 145 165 185 etc


And they stop at 185kg cause your weak as p1ss bro........


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure some people count it twice :whistling:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah i count the bar, i also count the collars.

Im tempted to count my gloves and arms as well.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

erm no I don't count the bar, but it's good to know how everyone else works out how much they lift, it's something i've always wondered about


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i always count it if im useing 20kg olympic bar, anything other than that i wont be counting


----------

